# What is dirrerent beetween Cloud hosting & VPS Hosting?



## Reseller99 (Feb 13, 2016)

In my mind always one question arise different between Cloud hosting vs VPS hosting. if any body know then i requested to please describe in details.


----------



## VPSclub (Feb 13, 2016)

Scalability is the main difference.


Cloud hosting is a utility where a cloud service vendor provides a virtual machine instance that does not have fixed computing attributes. While there may be a minimum or maximum size configuration for the server, the virtual machine computing configuration can grow or shrink dynamically dependent on the resources requested by the application. The billing method for the resources is based on usage over a period of time for the CPU, RAM, HD, and Network.


VPS or managed virtual servers are delivered as a traditional managed server although running as a virtual server, typically in a multi-tenant environment. The customer will order the server with fixed attributes and alter those attributes manually, when necessary. Vendors will typically price this service as individual components associated with the machine or as a service bundle and the resources are guaranteed to be available.


Source:


https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-cloud-hosting-and-VPS-hosting


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 13, 2016)

The National Institute of Standards and Technology defined cloud computing as "a model for enabling ubiquitous, convenient, on-demand network access to a shared pool of configurable computing resources (e.g., networks, servers, storage, applications and services) that can be rapidly provisioned and released with minimal management effort or service provider interaction."  (Source: http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/Legacy/SP/nistspecialpublication800-145.pdf).  However, many people usually add on to the definition by usually saying it requires high availability (the a system that allows for continuous operation/fault tolerant system).  This is all debatable, however the NIST's definition is what everyone goes off of.


VPS is simply defined as a virtual machine usually sold as a service by a hosting company.  It includes it's own operating system and is frequently compared to as an equivalent to a dedicated server (this is disputable as you can see from hosts who advertise on LET).  Very frequently, a cloud computing instance is a VPS, however a VPS is not always a cloud system.  


Hosting is simply having someone else "host" your hardware.


----------



## drmike (Feb 13, 2016)

Well...


In this industry, you should think of these terms as follows:


VPS - single slices of a server.  Sometimes the provider will only have 1 sever to slice.  There aren't options to pool or aggregate or migrate things to other servers.


Cloud - again, usually single slices of a machine.  However software layer usually exists to recreate your instance on other machines and even in other locations geographically.  There is some inferred pool thing happening here.  Redundancy and high availability very well may not exist depending on the company.


Strict definition:


VPS = 1 server cut into slices.


Cloud = multiple servers cut into slices with some panel to move your resource to other servers.


This is all blurred by some modules that take VPS and make them cloud like (aka pooled resources).  Pooled resources very much meet the lacking definition of cloud.


----------



## Fenzox (Feb 15, 2016)

I have no clue too, thanks for the answers


----------



## SkyNetHosting (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello.


Cloud Hosting means when sites are not hosted on any single server, instead a series of servers. One can make a could using series of Servers or VPS boxes, where a VPS are only created on a single server and the sociability is limited to that hardware node.


----------



## samK (Jun 9, 2020)

*Cloud servers* are similar to a *VPS hosting* environment. The key *difference* is that instead *of* having a single *server* that's dedicated to your site (as is the case with *VPS*), the resources are spread out amongst a bunch *of* different physical machines.


----------



## marythomas (Jun 30, 2020)

*VPS Hosting: *VPS (Virtual Private Server) Hosting, sometimes known as “Private Cloud,” is based on servers which are crafted using a virtualization device.

*Cloud Hosting: *Cloud hosting is the top-of-the-line site (or application) hosting resolution available directly. The technology has now achieved a tremendous level of acceptance in a short time.


----------



## hostneverdie (Jul 7, 2020)

VPS hosting is basically a virtual private server resulted from slicing a physical server in to multiple VPS. Cloud hosting works just the same as a traditional VPS except that the hosting infrastructure is different. In cloud VPS rather than using a single server their are a bunch of physical servers called nodes working together. Resources are also spread out amongst these machines. Thus, cloud hosting is much more scalable than traditional VPS and probably more reliable.


----------



## NousHost.com (Apr 4, 2021)

*Cloud Hosting* is a collection of many servers interconnected to each other via a common network, thereby forming a large server. cloud hosting distributes its resources like RAM, CPU, Disk Space between the servers. 

*Advantages: *

Performance: It maximizes the performance of websites and web applications as the load is evenly distributed between the servers connected to the network. 
Scalability: Cloud hosting allows easy and instantaneous upgradations of CPU and RAM, improving scalability as and when the traffic of the website increases. 
Security: Cloud hosting provides data mirroring to keep data secure. In case of any single point failure, the data will not be lost.. This ensures hassle-free data backup and recovery.

In *VPS Hosting*, one large machine is divided into several virtual servers. These virtual servers then have their resources like RAM, CPU, OS, and Disk Space each. 

*Advantages: *

Root Access: Customer can have full root access for the server. 
Performance: VPS hosting offers better overall performance and flexibility to configure the applications on the server. 
Security: VPS hosting ensures site security with more robust safety features.


----------

